# P and O



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link to 'Reminiscences of a P and O passenger ship R/O', an interesting read. 

I see that on P+O a young R/O was not given a table in the dining room until he'd mounted the ladder somewhat. Things were different on Orient Line. On the first night of my first trip on Orontes/GBXM (_c._1957), I was placed at the head of a table of earnest 'Ten pound Poms' who asked me questions about wine. I didn't have a clue – at home 'lunch' was called 'dinner' and anything after that (hot or cold) was 'tea'. On the other hand, my black bow tie was hand-tied and not a clip-on. In the days before we sailed, Alan, something or other, one of the APs, stressed how important it was not to wear a clip-on and he patiently taught me how to tie my own.

On the subject of P+O, the 2nd on Orontes (Mr Boyce) told me that they would use OC rather than OM and that the deck officers were entitled to carry swords. I did hear OC from time to time but don't know anything about the swords.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=150818

W


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

At the age of 10, together with my Mum and Dad and my brother, I was a 'ten pound Pom'.

We set sail for Australia in the Orontes in 1959

I even won 2nd place in the fancy dress competition but that was only because my Mum blagged a grass skirt off the bosun so I could go as King Neptune

(Jester)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

If your bow tie was a clip on, and you were sprung, it was shout the bar time...(well, that was the rule in the Grey Funnel Line, and I'm sure it would be enforced in the P and O)...

Very good advice from Alan the AP.

(Thumb)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, woe. I am undone. I cannot tie a bow tie (actually I learned late and after a year of two found that my arms 'went to sleep' before I could complete the manoeuvre, mine don't 'clip' they more throttle. Usually with a little hook that is very difficult to undo after Port).


----------

